# groups



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I shot this at 20 yards.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will get pics asap


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

4hArcher said:


> I shot this at 20 yards.


14oz bstinger?


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> 14oz bstinger?


Yes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How that bulldog target holding up? 

i'll post some pics when i get home... on vacation without the bows... 

can't shoot groups at 20yds for more than sighting in, gets too spendy


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

N7709K said:


> How that bulldog target holding up?
> 
> i'll post some pics when i get home... on vacation without the bows...
> 
> can't shoot groups at 20yds for more than sighting in, gets too spendy


I just got the bulldog a week ago, but it is holding up better than any other target I've used.


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

I just shot this at 30 yards.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

4hArcher said:


> I just shot this at 30 yards.


Nice!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

65 yards


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

40 yards. still have yet to move my sight to the left because the sidebar made it shoot left. but is an amazing group to me


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll get some pics up of my 50 yard group with the Z7.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> 40 yards. still have yet to move my sight to the left because the sidebar made it shoot left. but is an amazing group to me


Nice group man!!

Jake


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

You guys are putting my shooting to shame.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

4hArcher said:


> You guys are putting my shooting to shame.


You have some awesome groups man. Just keep shooting.
Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks. ill get up some pics of my five spot today when i go shoot. its not a group but its good shooting. im best at spots i get at least 3 X's out of 5 every time


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i would not call it a group but i shoot 58 to 60X consistantly


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. I usually get 50-56X unless I'm having a bad day.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Usually shoot over 52x, but i've had a couple bad days


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Usually shoot over 52x, but i've had a couple bad days


Yep. I have had some horrible days.
My worst was when I shot like 180 and 21 X's.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

my worse day this year when it wasn't bow problems(bad strings, out of time, bad pin bushings....) i shot a 294 37x with my hunting bow...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my highest has been 300 41xs


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've shot a 300 52X.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

nice, im not an x shooter, if im in the white, im satisfied. but i need to work on my x count if i want to do good at state


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

best i've shot is 300 56x, with 3 spots clean


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> nice, im not an x shooter, if im in the white, im satisfied. but i need to work on my x count if i want to do good at state


Yeah.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> best i've shot is 300 56x, with 3 spots clean


Nice score!!

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks, i was pretty happy


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would be too.

Jake


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

My best is 290 20x


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

4hArcher said:


> My best is 290 20x


That's pretty good.
Was that with a hunter setup?

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That's pretty good.
> Was that with a hunter setup?
> 
> Jake


mine was


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

best i've done hunter setup was 300 43x... shot it with the AM35 rigged with a limbdriver, b-stinger prohunter, cobra single pin slider, meta peep, and nanoforce... 70lbs 29".. had do shoot a full round before i shot that


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> mine was


Really? 
That's an awesome group man.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> mine was


thats real good shooting!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The only round I had to shoot with a hunter setup was one day when my UE's string broke. And the only reason I did bad was because I was using my old XLR8 with a Tru-Glo Slider and Sims X-Coil.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks, i need to get the x count to at least 50


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> thanks, i need to get the x count to at least 50


I used to be lucky to get 20X and then I started practicing at 40 yds. and then 20 became a chip shot for me.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> here's a recent 100 yard group...


Nice group man.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

why dont i see STUDENT-ARCHER's group? i dont see his post


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i didnt shoot too hot today, but here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> why dont i see STUDENT-ARCHER's group? i dont see his post


He must have deleted it and good group. Just keep practicing.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

will do


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> will do


Good. If I ever come up to Wisconsin I'll drop by at you're shop and we'll shoot a little bit.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

ok sounds good. im in SE WI so im about an hour and a half from the IL. border


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ok sounds good. im in SE WI so im about an hour and a half from the IL. border


Alright.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12-ring, 
one thing to you can do to boost scores is start at 10yds or so and shoot 5-spot until you get 60x... next 13 to 15yds, shoot until 60x... 17-18yds, shoot until 60x... and finally 20yds... by the time you reach 20yds you will have gotten every thing down and hammered out the flaws... to tighten groups keep moving farther out from 20yds and you will see tighter groups at 20yds


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> 12-ring,
> one thing to you can do to boost scores is start at 10yds or so and shoot 5-spot until you get 60x... next 13 to 15yds, shoot until 60x... 17-18yds, shoot until 60x... and finally 20yds... by the time you reach 20yds you will have gotten every thing down and hammered out the flaws... to tighten groups keep moving farther out from 20yds and you will see tighter groups at 20yds


Also good way to boost you're scores.

Jake


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> best i've shot is 300 56x, with 3 spots clean


I'm no x shooter, I'm a heart shooter, I don't have the fancy target bows with 1 pin .010 sights with 2 foot long stabilizers I just pick up my hunting bow (my only bow at the moment) and just shoot, yes I like to get good groups and I do unless I'm having one of those days where I can't keep my pin locked into the same spot or if my arms and shoulders are tired from shooting so much the other day or what not.
Anyways here's my 50 yards group and my 30 yard group that I have pictures of, the 30 yard group arrows are my hunting arrows since I need to refletch my practice arrows badly, they are all messed up and they don't fly perfect like they did in the 50 yard group picture. Yesterday I busted a nock at 20 yards and it looked so wierd, I heard the arrow smack and I walked up and the entire nock groove was gone but my arrows weren't touching, I figured since my arrows are flying funy since they need refletched that the point was heading directly toward the center of the other arrow (if flying right possibly robinhood) and it deflected off since the arrow flight is erratic.
But here's my pics. and the ones touching are my 30 yards shots and not the fifty, I'm not THAT good, yet!:wink: and yes that is where I was wanting to hit at 30 yards, our target is wearing out and the crese in front of it's back ham is a visiable aiming point imo.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm no x shooter, I'm a heart shooter, I don't have the fancy target bows with 1 pin .010 sights with 2 foot long stabilizers I just pick up my hunting bow (my only bow at the moment) and just shoot, yes I like to get good groups and I do unless I'm having one of those days where I can't keep my pin locked into the same spot or if my arms and shoulders are tired from shooting so much the other day or what not.
> Anyways here's my 50 yards group and my 30 yard group that I have pictures of, the 30 yard group arrows are my hunting arrows since I need to refletch my practice arrows badly, they are all messed up and they don't fly perfect like they did in the 50 yard group picture. Yesterday I busted a nock at 20 yards and it looked so wierd, I heard the arrow smack and I walked up and the entire nock groove was gone but my arrows weren't touching, I figured since my arrows are flying funy since they need refletched that the point was heading directly toward the center of the other arrow (if flying right possibly robinhood) and it deflected off since the arrow flight is erratic.
> But here's my pics. and the ones touching are my 30 yards shots and not the fifty, I'm not THAT good, yet!:wink: and yes that is where I was wanting to hit at 30 yards, our target is wearing out and the crese in front of it's back ham is a visiable aiming point imo.


Nice groups Ignition. And I was about to say have fun recovering that deer:wink:.

Jake


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> That's pretty good.
> Was that with a hunter setup?
> 
> Jake


Yes.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That was a very good group with a hunter setup.

Jake


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> That was a very good group with a hunter setup.
> 
> Jake


Thanks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

4hArcher said:


> Thanks


No problem. You're a really good shooter.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Being an x shooter helps with repitition, concentration, and getting every little thing hammered out. It may only be 20yds, but shooting a 60 5spot or a 300 on vegas is a tough task.... like anything once the flaws are gone it comes together and becomes easy


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Being an x shooter helps with repitition, concentration, and getting every little thing hammered out. It may only be 20yds, but shooting a 60 5spot or a 300 on vegas is a tough task.... like anything once the flaws are gone it comes together and becomes easy


Yep.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Nice groups Ignition. And I was about to say have fun recovering that deer:wink:.
> 
> Jake


ya I wasn't shooting there on accident and I sure enough know you don't kill them there but where that big hole is in our target, idk what it is but we have some sort of bug that literally eats holes through our target (I'm being dead out serious, no kidding around) and it usually eats the holes where the little marks where you can barely tell we have shot are, that's why theres a big hole going through the heart, I always shoot for there and now that stupid bug has eaten it up so bad and I can never catch it in the act and I'venever seen what it is and we even take our target into our garage after we're done shooting, my dad and I are getting agrivated and my dad is just going to buy a big bag target so he can hang it up in the garage as well so he can paper tune bows and stuff there in our garage and still set the bag target outside and shoot and bag targets last for years. I still think I'm just going to get a Rhinehart 18-1 target since they guarantee them to last a year with any sort of tip on your arrow but my luck just a day or so after a year the target will fall apart and I will have to buy a new one, I was thinking either that or the new Rhinoblock from Rhinehart since it has the deer vitals on it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Nice groups Ignition. And I was about to say have fun recovering that deer:wink:.
> 
> Jake


talso the sad thing about that saying is that I shot my first deer with a bow (2008& before i knew I needed glasses) and my arow hit at about that spot which was so bad and the reason why is that she started to walk once I released the arrow and that's where it ended up but if she wouldn't have moved it wouldhave been a double lung shot but it sure enough wasn't. Oh well, no excuses now!


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i new to target shooting just wondered what 56x meant


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

skulzhead said:


> i new to target shooting just wondered what 56x meant


a five spot has an X ring in the center of the white, everytime you would hit the X with an arrow it would count as and X. so that means he hit the X ring 56 times out of 60


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> a five spot has an X ring in the center of the white, everytime you would hit the X with an arrow it would count as and X. so that means he hit the X ring 56 times out of 60


thanks


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

no problem


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> 40 yards. still have yet to move my sight to the left because the sidebar made it shoot left. but is an amazing group to me


Dude them arrows are sick, and good group for 40 yrds.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a four arrow group I shot at 90 yards today.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter 14 said:


> Here is a four arrow group I shot at 90 yards today.


that's a good lookin group from 90 yards, just need to put that bottom one up with the rest of them.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

*40 yard group*

my personal best 40 yard group ever.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> my personal best 40 yard group ever.


very nice Wes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> very nice Wes!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks ty!!


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> my personal best 40 yard group ever.


Nice group!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a bunch of pics on facebook yall can look at

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/jacob.hemstock


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> my personal best 40 yard group ever.


ya that's a very good group there man! btw, what's with that one arrow that's in the target different than the others?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> ya that's a very good group there man! btw, what's with that one arrow that's in the target different than the others?


im assuming maybe bad arrow flight, slight bow torque, etc.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> im assuming maybe bad arrow flight, slight bow torque, etc.


Ya the last time that happend to me I had to refletch my arrows because if you looked at them they were all bent up and one would go in different than the other, the other day I was shooting my bow and I had one go through the soft spot in our target at 40 yards and for some od reason I can't quit find my arrow, I guess it dug into the dirt a little after going through the target but it aggrivates me that I can't find it even though it was a great shot.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

just shot a decent 3 arrow group at 20 yards


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i shot these with my hunting set up yesterday. tighter group is 60 and other is 80


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are a couple pics, the tighter one is from 40yds the looser one is from 50yds

shot these with my AM35 setup with a viper scope with no lens and a 10" doinker


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

good shootin N7709K


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here's one from 60yds the other day with the maxxis


----------

